# Frogs at philly (oaks) show?



## tomh1972 (Aug 13, 2011)

Will anyone be bringing frogs to the east coast (Philly/oaks) show this weekend? I'm looking for cobalts or citronellas. 

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I won't be at this show, but I vend at white plains and hamburg. I have some young cobalts and citronella tadpoles. If you don't find any at this show, drop me a line and we can arrange something. 

J


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Black Jungle will be there.. you can preorder stuff and pick it up at the show. 

Ed


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Really? Didn't think they did any PA shows


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It's on thier show page and Richard mentioned to me, when I was on the phone with them yesterday. See 2011Show & Event Schedule

 
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

*S**at. August 27 *

*East Coast Reptile Super Expo*
*Greater Philadelphia Expo Center*
Our Retail Store will be Closed from August 25-29 to support this show​


----------



## tomh1972 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks. Sounds like a plan. 

Tom


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Really? Didn't think they did any PA shows


black jungle have vendored at hamburg twice in the past years. both times where in august.


----------

